# Hardware > Troubleshooting >  help

## KYROS

Router board 532
Μετά από κάποιες λάθος ρυθμίσεις μέσο win box απ ενεργοποιήθηκαν και οι 3ης Ethernet 
Αποτέλεσμα δεν μπορώ να έχω καμία επικοινωνία με το Router  ::  
Ξέρη κάποιος πως μπορώ να τις επαναφέρω.

----------


## alasondro

από την σειριακή με ένα null modem cable

----------


## KYROS

και με ποιο πρόγραμμα  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Συνδεεις το καλωδιο σε μια σειρικη του υπολογιστη σου και τρεχεις το hyper terminal των win. Κανεις ολη την δουλεια απο εκει και εισαι ετοιμος.
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ μονο null καλωδιο σειριακο.

----------


## costas43gr

Αν δεν έχεις και το βιαζεσε φτιαξτο οπως στο σχεδιο με δυο θηλυκά σειριακά φις 9απινα.

----------


## badge

Υπόψιν ότι στο Hyper Terminal για να συνδεθείς θα πρέπει να δηλώσεις τη σωστή COM port, και επίσης να έχεις τη σωστή ταχύτητα (115200, αν κάνω λάθος τότε είναι 9600) ενώ στα bits θέλει 8Ν1 (8 data bits, no stop bit, 1 parity bit). Τέλος το error correction στο hardware.

----------


## fon_hussan

Είχα κάνει και εγώ κάτι τέτοιο με ραπάκι....Επαιζά, και ανοιγόκλεινα διάφορα, εως ότου έκλεισα πάνω στη χαρά μου την έθερνέτ!!!  ::  

Απλά, μια και δέν αναφέρθηκε η ιδέα, μπορεί κάποιος να μπέι ασύρματα και να τις ενεργοποιήσει; Η δεν υπάρχει ακόμα ασύρματο λίνκ και είμαι εντελώς ΟΤ?  ::

----------


## KYROS

Σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες σας
Κατασκευάστηκε καλώδιο
Συνδέθηκε με hyper terminal

Δεν κατάφερα ώμος να ενεργοποιήσω τις Ethernet

Η κατάσταση τώρα έχει ως εξής

Ανάβει μόνιμα ένα μπλε led και ένα πορτοκαλή

Και δεν μπορεί να ολοκληρώσει την φόρτωση.
Καμιά ιδέα για κάποιο σκληρό reset ;;;;;
Αν δεν κάνω κάτι απόψε αύριο πάει στο service 
Και είναι και εκτός εγγύησης
 ::

----------


## trendy

Πάτησες κάποιο κουμπί εντός 4" για να μπεις στο setup;

----------


## KYROS

Στο setup μπαίνω αλλά από εκεί δεν γίνεται τίποτα

Λυπών έχω την εντύπωση πως με την επιλογή 
e έκανα format nand

και λέει τώρα 
kernel loading failed

----------


## trendy

Ναι αυτό είναι όντως ανησυχητικό. Αυτό παίρνει cf ή έχει το τσιπ πάνω στο board;

----------


## KYROS

έχει το τσιπ πάνω στο board

Ok φεύγει για LinkShop
Όσο το πειράζω χειρότερο γίνετε

----------


## costas43gr

Καποιο λαθος κανεις με το μοντελο, ολα τα 532 εχουν cf υποδοχη για καρτα...
http://www.routerboard.com/rb500.html

----------


## KYROS

Ναι το board έχει υποδοχή εγώ δεν έχω κάρτα  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Πριν το πας πίσω δες εδώ http://www.mikrotik.com/ πως μπορείς να το επαναφερεις με το netinstall....(αν έχεις όρεξη να το σκαλίσεις...  ::  )

----------


## JollyRoger

kyro, κάποτε αγόρασα ένα rb112 το οποίο ήταν κάπως έτσι (όπως έχει καταλήξει το δικό σου) εξ'αρχής...

με null-modem+hyperterminal και εν συνεχεία με netinstall και τα κατάλληλα πακέτα, του πέρασα το κατάλληλο MT, και κράτησε και το license!  ::

----------


## KYROS

Για την ιστορία
Το router τελικά το πήγα στο LinkShop
Τρίτη 1 και 30 το έδωσα 9 το βράδυ της ίδιας ημέρας
έλαβα μήνυμα ότι αύριο το πρωί μπορώ να το παραλάβω
με κόστος 50 ευρό 
Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας
 ::  
Και για να βγάλουμε και κάποιο δίδαγμα από αυτήν την υπόθεση

1.	μην δώσετε εντολή για απενεργοποίηση των Ethernet 
2.	μην δώσετε εντολή για διαγραφή NAND
3.	γενικά ότι του πείτε θα το κάνει χωρίς δεύτερη επιβεβαίωση, και ας δημιουργήσει μη αντιστρέψιμες καταστάσεις. 

Μήπως είναι πολλά αυτά που πλήρωσα, για να μάθω αυτά που έμαθα.  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

ναι όμως δε μάθαμε αν το πρόβλημα διορθωνόταν με net-install... ή αν έτσι διορθώθηκε...  ::  ...


το ίδιο RB παρέλαβες ή αντικαταστάθηκε?



επίσης... όταν έχεις σκοπό να κάνεις επίφοβα πράγματα... (όπως να απενεργοποιήσεις τις ethernet  :: ), υπάρχει στην κονσολα του mt "safe mode" (control-x)... 

το οποίο αν κάνεις καμια μ@@@α που έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να χάσεις τη σύνδεση με την εν λόγω κονσολα, κάνει μόνο του undo  :: 

είναι βέβαια λίγο κούραση αν δεν έχεις παίξει την κονσόλα αρκετά... όμως έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο οτι δεν θα μείνεις απ'έξω!  ::

----------


## acoul

> Μήπως είναι πολλά αυτά που πλήρωσα, για να μάθω αυτά που έμαθα.


δεν κατάλαβα, ένα format την nand έπρεπε να κάνεις και να περάσεις πάλι με netinstall το firmware. Από την άλλη το linkshop είναι κατάστημα και δεν νομίζω ότι κάποιο άλλο κατάστημα θα έκανε τις συγκεκριμένες εργασίες για λιγότερα ...

----------


## KYROS

ΝΕΟ ΘΕΜΑ

Έχω 2 AP περνάνε από switch το οποίο συνδέετε στο PC

ΠΩΣ μπορώ να έχω παράλληλα και την σύνδεση internet του ενός
Και την σύνδεση AWMN του άλλου AP 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

βάζοντας για gateway το internet gateway και route για τα 10άρια στο awmn gateway  :: 

και dns του awmn, ωστε να κάνει resolve και τα 2  :: 

και το κλασσικό θρεντ  :: 
Board index » Links » Tutorials » AWMN και ADSL μαζί  ::

----------


## KYROS

Λυπών επειδή είμαι πολύ μεγάλος για τέτοια ας το ζωγραφίσω.
Και αναλύω το θέμα.

Η σύνδεση προς internet δεν έχει ρυθμίσεις, το AWMN έχει.
Αυτή την στιγμή για να μην αλλάζω ρύθμιση έχω ένα πρόγραμμα ,
που μεταβάλει τις ρυθμίσεις της σύνδεσης (κάρτας Ethernet)

την μια περνάει τις IP κ.λ.π. του AWMN
και την άλλη βάζει όλες τις ρυθμίσεις στο auto

όπως καταλαβαίνεται έχω η internet η AWMN

ζητώ κάτι ποιο πρακτικό με παράλληλη λειτουργία. 

ξέρω πώς είστε αστέρια και έχετε την λύσει, αλλά παρακαλώ με απλά
λόγια σαν να απευθύνεστε στον πατέρα σας.
 ::

----------


## septic

σε κα8ε pc θα ορισεις 2 ΙΡς, μια για το 10. και μια για το ινετ δυκτιο.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.χ.χ.5
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.y
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : c.c.c.5
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.f
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : w.w.w.w
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : q.q.q.q

x.x ειναι το δυκτιο απο το awmn
y ειναι το subnet awmn
c.c.c. ειναι το δυκτιο απο ΙΝΕΤ
f αναλογα με το subnet απο το ινετ
w.w.w.w την ΙΡ απο το* DSL modem* και οχι απαραιτητα το ΑΡ που βλεπει το ινετ..
q.q.q.q εναν DNS σερβερ απο awmn να κανει resolve awmn&inet

ontelecoms εχεις ?

και βαζεις ενα filename.bat στο startup τον windows (οπου g.g.g.g ο gateway του awmn)

@echo off
C:\WINDOWS\system32\route add 10.0.0.0 mask 255.0.0.0 g.g.g.g
exit

----------


## KYROS

Εάν βάλλω και δεύτερη Ethernet και κάνω γέφυρα δεν είναι
ποιο απλά τα πράγματα?

----------


## simfun

> Εάν βάλλω και δεύτερη Ethernet και κάνω γέφυρα δεν είναι
> ποιο απλά τα πράγματα?


Είναι περιττό και κοστίζει παραπάνω να βάλεις δεύτερο interface σε κάθε μηχάνημα (αν και μπορεί να δουλέψει). Η λύση με τις διπλές IPs που προαναφέρθηκε δουλεύει μια χαρά. Αρκεί να ξερεις πως ακριβώς να τις βάλεις. Στα Windows υπάρχει στα TCP/IP settings,advanced. Εκεί κάνεις όλα τα σχετικά και δουλεύει. Υπάρχουν και άλλοι τρόποι φυσικά όπως NAT, masquerade από το ΜΤ, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θες να μπλέξεις.

----------


## septic

το πιο απλο και δοκιμασμενο σε awmn+ontelecoms οπου λογο κλειδωμενου roυter και tvbox 
παιζει το παραπανω σεταρισμα απροβληματιστα με διπλες ΙΡς..

----------


## KYROS

septic

έχω απορίες για το setup  ::  

1.	στην tc/ip καρτέλα μόνο μια ip κ.λ.π. μπορώ να βάλλω (XP)
2.	την εντολή για resolve πώς ακριβός την εφαρμόζω.

----------


## simfun

> septic
> 
> έχω απορίες για το setup  
> 
> 1.	στην tc/ip καρτέλα μόνο μια ip κ.λ.π. μπορώ να βάλλω (XP)
> 2.	την εντολή για resolve πώς ακριβός την εφαρμόζω.


1. Λάθος... Πήγαινε στο advanced κάτω δεξιά και βάλε όσες θες....
2. Έναν DNS server θα βάλεις. Αυτόν του awmn....

----------


## trendy

Κύρε,
εκεί που βάζεις ip-mask-gw-dns στα windows έχει ένα κουμπάκι κάτω δεξιά που λέει advanced ή "για προχωρημένους" αν έχεις τα ελληνικά. Στο νέο παράθυρο που σου ανοίγει μπορείς να βάλεις πλέον κι άλλες ip-mask στην ίδια κάρτα δικτύου.
Default gateway θα ορίσεις το dsl modem-router σου.
resolve είναι οι dns, όπου θα βάλεις 2 πρώτους από το awmn που κάνουν resolve και το awmn και το internet και μετά θα βάλεις κάποιον του isp σου για εφεδρεία σε περίπτωση που δεν έχεις awmn.
Τέλος από command promt δίνεις την εντολή 


```
route add 10.0.0.0 mask 255.0.0.0 10.1.2.3 -p
```

όπου 10.1.2.3 το gateway που έχεις για το awmn. Με την -p παράμετρο το στατικό route μένει και μετά από reboot.

----------


## KYROS

Κάτι φαίνετε να γίνετε ακολουθώντας τις οδηγίες σας.
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι έχει πέσει και ο κόμβος awmn που συνδέομε.
Ίσος αύριο ολοκληρώσω.

Μια ερώτηση 
Είναι απαραίτητη η εντολή στην command promt
Όλες οι ρυθμίσεις δεν αποθηκεύονται?? Ποιος ο λόγγος??

Ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή σας

----------


## simfun

Όπως μας βοηθάς με το hardware, έτσι και μεις σε βοηθάμε στο software  ::  
Είναι απαραίτητο να εκτελέσεις και την εντολή route για να ξέρει το ΛΣ πως να δρομολογεί τα πακέτα....

----------


## nikolas_350

Το παραπάνω setup σίγουρα δουλεύει σε πάρα πολλούς client που είτε δεν έχουν ελεύθερη 10άρα ip για να δώσουν στο adsl router, είτε έχουν usb modem, είτε απλά δεν θέλουν να εκθέσουν το internet στο awmn.
Υπάρχει και μια άλλη εναλλακτική λύση που όμως εξαρτάτε από τo adsl router που έχεις και εάν μπορούν να πάρει routing list. 
Σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα πρέπει να ανακοινώσεις το υποδίτυο του awmn με το ανάλογο gateway.
Πχ 10.0.0.0 / 8 ή submask 255.0.0.0 gateway 10.x.x.gw την ip του awmn ap του κόμβου που συνδέεσαι 
Κάθε φορά που ζητάς μια διεύθυνση από το router, αυτό θα σε πηγαίνει από το αντίστοιχο interface.
Αυτό σίγουρα θα μπορούσε να γίνει εάν όλα ήταν συνδεμένα με καλώδιο lan , δεν ξέρω όμως εάν θα λειτουργήσει με wlan.

----------


## KYROS

Ερώτηση
Από λειτουργικό VISTA πώς μπορώ να έχω πρόσβαση σε μενού ρυθμίσεων
AP, ROUTERBOARD Κ.Λ.Π.
 ::

----------


## KYROS

ok

----------


## JollyRoger

::  δεν ξέρω αν ειρωνεύεσαι για τις μη απαντήσεις...

αλλά εγώ τουλάχιστον, δεν κατάλαβα την ερώτηση...  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

AP > web interface
Routerbord > winbox, webbox, serial cable + hyper terminal, telnet & ssh με putty.
Τι τα vista δεν έχουν hyper terminal;

----------


## KYROS

OK βρήκα λύση στην διαχείριση του μενού AP 
με τον OPERA αφού ο EXPLORER μου το αρνιόταν στα VISTA.
Ευχαριστώ
 :: 
JollyRoger δεν τρέχει τίποτα (συγγνώμη για την ασαφή ερώτηση)  ::

----------


## KYROS

Σχετικά με το προηγούμενο προβλημά μου 
Την διαχείριση 2 AP με μια κάρτα δικτύου
Και επειδή δεν είχα σταθερές IP
Θα εγκαταστήσω και δεύτερη κάρτα δικτύου
Ελπίζω με γέφυρα να δουλέψει
Βέβαια ομολογώ παρά τις αναλυτικές οδηγίες σας δεν
κατάφερα με ρυθμίσεις να κάνω τίποτα
Δεν φταίτε εσείς , φταίω εγώ που μεγαλώνω….  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

πάντως οι ip των AP, δεν παίζουν κανένα ρόλο στη δρομολόγηση... 
(εφόσον είναι AP, κι όχι routers, φαντάσου τα σαν "ασύρματα καλώδια δικτιου"....)

δηλαδή μπορείς να έχεις άσχετες ip... 

το μόνο στο οποίο εξυπηρετούν, είναι για να διαχειριστείς το menu τους, και να κάνεις σύνδεση, να ρυθμίσεις ισχύ κλπ....

απο τη στιγμή που δεις το SSID που θες, και κάνεις connect, είναι σαν να έχεις συνδέσει καλώδιο LAN... και χωρίς ip να ήταν που λέει ο λόγος, θα έπαιζε... 

απλά αν τυχόν είναι ας πούμε τα AP σε 192, κι εσύ σε 10... δεν θα μπορείς να μπείς στο menu.... η σύνδεση όμως παίζει κανονικά, καθ'οτι παίζει με mac  :: 

δεν ξέρω απο bridge, αλλά δεν νομίζω οτι θα σε εξυπηρετήσει σε κάτι... έχεις ήδη "1 lan"... θα φτιάξεις "2 lan" και θα τα γεφυρώσεις?  ::  ... πάλι στα ίδια θα είσαι έχω την εντύπωση...

για να μπορείς να παίξεις και awmn και internet, πρέπει να βάλεις για "τα πάντα" το gateway του internet (έστω οτι το κάνει αυτόματα μόλις συνδεθεί το pc σου), αλλά θα πρέπει να βάλεις και route για τα 10άρια στο gateway του awmn...

αυτό το τελευταίο γίνεται με εντολή που του λες "ζήτα τα 10άρια απο την τάδε ip"... η "τάδε ip" πρέπει να είναι σταθερή... 
διαφορετικά, αν δεν περάσεις route, θα παίρνει προτεραιότητα είτε το internet και δεν θα 'χεις awmn, είτε το awmn, και δεν θα 'χεις internet...  ::

----------


## trendy

Δε χρειάζεται να βάλεις 2η κάρτα δικτύου, μπορείς στην ίδια κάρτα να δώσεις παραπάνω από μία IP-mask. Με γέφυρα αυτό που καταφέρνεις είναι να ενώνεις σε L2 2 δίκτυα, κάτι που μπορείς να κάνεις και με ένα switch. Αλλά αν είναι και τα 2 access points στο ίδιο subnet δε χρειάζεται να έχεις διαφορετική κάρτα, ούτε καν διαφορετική IP.

----------


## KYROS

Πρόβλημα αναζητά λύσει από γνώστες

Κόμβος με 2-3 link και AP ενώ όλα δουλεύουν κανονικά, παρατηρείτε το εξής πρόβλημα.
Οι πελάτες στο AP δεν έχουν πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο (διευθύνσεις AWMN)
Εάν βάλουν κάποιον proxy τότε έχουν πρόσβαση σε διευθύνσεις μόνο ιντερνέτ.

Κάποια ιδέα  ::

----------


## simfun

Έχουν δηλώσει το σωστό DNS?

----------


## tripkaos

να φανταστω οτι εχουνε βαλει να κανει παρακαμψη για τα 10.*;*.awmn στον proxy?

----------


## KYROS

Τα DNS είναι σωστά (ελπίζω)
Παράκαμψη εάν δεν βάλεις proxy δεν είναι απαραίτητη,
Έχει δοκιμαστεί και έτσι και αλλιώς.
 ::

----------


## acoul

ποιον proxy χρησιμοποιούν; αν είναι του ozonet ισχύει αυτό που είπε ο tripkaos  ::

----------


## KYROS

Οι δοκιμές γίνονται και χωρίς PROXY, που εκεί δεν χρειάζεται παράκαμψη.
Το πρόβλημα επαναλαμβάνω είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόσβαση σε διευθύνσεις δικτύου (AWMN)
Τον proxy τον ανέφερα για να εννοήσω πως το τοπικό δίκτυο του κόμβου λειτουργεί κανονικά.

----------


## acoul

οι/ο router που τρέχει το BGP για τον κόμβο θα πρέπει να γνωρίζει (static route) για το/τα subnet που εξυπηρετεί το AP από ποια lan IP δρομολογούνται, δηλαδή την lan IP του AP.

Παράδειγμα: 


> έστω ότι το AP εξυπηρετεί το υποδίκτυο 10.2.19.64/26 και η lan IP του είναι: 10.2.19.10/26. έστω ότι ο BGP router είναι στην lan IP 10.2.19.1/26. τότε ο BGP router χρειάζεται ένα static route για το υποδίκτυο 10.2.19.64/26 ότι δρομολογείται από την 10.2.19.10/26.




```
το υποδίκτυο /26 είναι το 255.255.255.192
```

τα παραπάνω μου τα έμαθε ο spirosco μια μέρα που τρώγαμε σουβλάκια παρέα με john70 ... !!

----------


## KYROS

Επειδή το να μην ξέρης και να ρωτάς δεν είναι ντροπή  ::  

Αναζητώ κάποιον που να δουλεύει router board 532 να με βοηθήσει (Τηλεφωνικά)
στις βασικές ρυθμίσεις  ::

----------


## KYROS

up  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Δεν έχω δουλέψει routerboard, αλλά σε ποιές βασικές ρυθμίσεις χρειάζεσαι βοήθεια; Του Μίκροτικ; Θέλεις κάτι συγκεκριμένο για RB532;

----------


## KYROS

Κόλαση.....

Ενώ έχω connect με το AP (εγώ station) δεν έχω πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο (awmn)
Πρέπει να κάνω bridge ether1 και wlan1  ::

----------


## KYROS

Μήπως κάποιος έχει καμιά ιδέα  ::  
Μέσα από το router κάνω ping σε όλες τις ip στον κόμβο που συνδέομαι επιτυχώς, ακόμα και σε internet proxy
Μέσα από τα windows κάνω ping μόνο μέχρι την IP της Ethernet κάρτας του PC
Αποτέλεσμα δεν βγαίνω πουθενά.

Μήπως θα πρέπει να δηλωθεί κάπου και η Ethernet κάρτα  ::  (στο router, στον κόμβο)

----------


## JB172

Δώσε λίγο παραπάνω πληροφορίες.
ip και subnet της κάρτας του router
ip, subnet mask και gateway του pc

----------


## blucky

Κάνε στο PC ένα *ipconfig /all* και με copy/paste στείλε το αποτέλεσμα...  ::  
Επίσης κάνε και ένα *route print* να δούμε πια δίκτυα γνωρίζει το pc σου...  ::  
Επίσης δώσε IP του router σου για AWMN και την LAN από ADSL modem αν έχεις για internet (που θα έχεις)  ::  

Αν έχω μαντέψει σωστά χρειάζεσαι την παρακάτω εντολή στο pc για να παίξεις...  ::  
*route add 10.0.0.0 mask 255.0.0.0* _~AWMN router IP~_ *-p*

άλλα πρώτα πρέπει να στείλεις τις παραπάνω πληροφορίες  :: 

Hint: πολλά ADSL modems δεν επιτρέπουν routing από την LAN τους. Άρα αν έχει last resort gateway το ADSL modem σου την WAN (0.0.0.0 --> WAN) ώστε να βλέπεις internet και έχεις βάλει static route στο Modem όλα τα 10άρια να τα στέλνει στο Microtik (μέσω LAN φυσικά) και μοναδικό gateway στο PC έχεις την LAN IP του modem μάλον δεν θα σου παίξει... Ιδίως αν είναι Linksys

----------


## RpMz

Πες στον κόμβο που συνδέεσαι να σου κόψει ένα /29 subnet class. 

Μετά να σου δώσει μία ip απο το κομμένο subnet class όπου εχει κόψει για τους πελάτες του ap.

Βάζεις στο wireless if την ip απο το κομένο subnet του ap..

Ο κομβιούχος σου τώρα το subnet που έκοψε προσωπικά για σένα, θα βάλει ενα static route όπου το subet που σου έχει κόψει να το ρίχνει στην ip του wireless if σου..

Εσύ μετά βάζεις μία ip απο το προσωπικό σου subnet στην ether και θα βάλεις ένα static route, όπου το 10.0.0.0/8 θα χτυπάει στο gateway του access point στον κόμβο σου..

Αφου γίνουν αυτά βάζεις μία ip στο pc σου απο το προσωπικό σου subnet που σου έχει κόψει και για gateway την ip της ether του rb..

Είναι δοκιμασμένο κ το καλύτερο που παίζει για routerboard...

----------


## Themis Ap

> Πες στον κόμβο που συνδέεσαι να σου κόψει ένα /29 subnet class. 
> 
> Μετά να σου δώσει μία ip απο το κομμένο subnet class όπου εχει κόψει για τους πελάτες του ap.
> 
> Βάζεις στο wireless if την ip απο το κομένο subnet του ap..
> 
> Ο κομβιούχος σου τώρα το subnet που έκοψε προσωπικά για σένα, θα βάλει ενα static route όπου το subet που σου έχει κόψει να το ρίχνει στην ip του wireless if σου..
> 
> Εσύ μετά βάζεις μία ip απο το προσωπικό σου subnet στην ether και θα βάλεις ένα static route, όπου το 10.0.0.0/8 θα χτυπάει στο gateway του access point στον κόμβο σου..
> ...



H παραπάνω λύση είναι ιδανική για σύνδεση σε ΑΡ. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο παρακάμτεται το πρόβλημα με τα διαφορετικά subnet που πρέπει να ορίζονται στα διαφορετικά Interfaces στο Μίκροτικ (ένα για ether και ένα για wlan).

Εναλλακτική λύση είναι να σου δώσει ο κομβούχος μία μόνο ΙΡ και μετά εσύ να παίξεις με ΝΑΤ.
Για μένα αυτή η λύση είναι λάθος αν και απαντάται στο δίκτυό μας.

----------


## bedazzled

> Εναλλακτική λύση είναι να σου δώσει ο κομβούχος μία μόνο ΙΡ και μετά εσύ να παίξεις με ΝΑΤ.
> Για μένα αυτή η λύση είναι λάθος αν και απαντάται στο δίκτυό μας.


Themis Ap+++

----------


## KYROS

Ποιος βγάζει συμπέρασμα από την παρακάτω κόλαση  ::   ::

----------


## Themis Ap

> Ποιος βγάζει συμπέρασμα από την παρακάτω κόλαση



Έχεις βάλει ως default gateway για τα πακέτα με προορισμό 10άρες διευθύνσεις και το 10.xx.xx.201 αλλά και το 10.xx.xx.205. 

Αυτό δεν είναι σωστό. Δεν ξέρει που να πάει...

Αφαίρεσαι το λανθασμένο με την εντολή 

route del (ή delete δεν θυμάμαι) 10.0.0.0 mask 255.0.0.0 10.xx.xx.201(ή 205) όποια είναι λάθος.

----------


## JB172

κάνε
route delete 10.0.0.0 (θα διαγράψει και τα 2 10.0.0.0)
και μετά
route add 10.0.0.0 mask 255.0.0.0 10.38.124.205

----------


## RpMz

*edit*

----------


## KYROS

Ok παιδιά το πρόβλημα λύθηκε

Το πρόβλημα ήταν ότι μεταξύ της Ethernet του PC και του router board δεν πέρναγε τίποτα εκτός από την μεταξύ τους επικοινωνία για ρυθμίσεις.
Χρησιμοποιώντας την δεύτερη lan του router board όλα διορθώθηκαν.

Χαλασμένη δεν μπορεί να είναι η lan1 γιατί μέσω win box επικοινωνεί, τι μπορεί να φταίει δεν ξέρω, αλλά και είμαι τόσο πηγμένος που δεν με νοιάζει.

Ευχαριστώ όλα τα παιδιά για την διάθεση να βοηθήσουν, και ιδιαίτερα τον Γιάννη (JB172) για την υπομονή του.
 ::

----------


## JB172

@KYROS
Ετοίμασε το 2ο link και να πάρεις και c-class δικό σου. ΒΟΥΡ !!!  ::

----------


## KYROS

Σιγά σιγά Γιάννη, ακόμα το πήξιμο δεν μου έφυγε  ::

----------


## JB172

> Σιγά σιγά Γιάννη, ακόμα το πήξιμο δεν μου έφυγε


Εννοείται. Πρώτα οι δουλειές και μετά το hobby.

----------

